# Première appli Cocoa.



## Nebuchad34 (6 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Après quelques essai, applis qui ne servaient pas à grand chose et surtout une bonne lecture du Aaron Hillegass, je me suis lancé dans le développement d'une application de gestion de tournois de Poker.

En effet, alors que nos amis PCéistes bénéficient de programmes, certes moches, mais efficaces, comme Tournament Director, les équivalents sur mac sont rares et peu aboutis. 
(je n'en ai trouvé guère plus d'un sur macupdate, payant et à l'ergonomie discutable...).

Je vous propose donc de me donner vos avis sur une version "Beta" qui ne comprends pas encore toutes les fonctionnalités de la version finale mais qui a au moins le mérite d'être stable (en tout cas chez moi).

Bugs connus :

- la modification de la durée d'un round, si celle ci est faite à postérirori de la création du dit round, n'entraîne pas la mise à jour du temps total en conséquence (somme des durées de tous les rounds).

- lors de l'enregistrement d'un tournoi, la position n'est pas sauvegardé, c'est à dire qui si vous en êtes au Round 4 par exemple, que vous enregistrez et rouvrez, vous serez revenu au début du tournoi.

Télécharger Poker Manager 1.0 Beta 4


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Décembre 2008)

chez moi, l'application ne s'ouvre pas...

j'ai tiger, 10.4.11


----------



## Nebuchad34 (6 Décembre 2008)

désolé j'ai oublié de le préciser mais c une appli leopard car il y du core animation


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2008)

Nebuchad34 a dit:


> désolé j'ai oublié de le préciser mais c une appli leopard car il y du core animation



tu en fais une utilisation minimaliste tu pourrais offrir une version sans, mais comme nejouant
pas au pocker je ne comprend rien a ton appli


----------



## Nebuchad34 (7 Décembre 2008)

tatouille a dit:


> comme nejouant pas au pocker je ne comprend rien a ton appli




Forcément...

l'idée est simple. Pendant un tournoi de Poker les blindes augmentent et des joueurs sont éliminés au fur et à mesure.

Mon appli gère simplement les changements de blindes, et l'élimination des joueurs permet de récupérer en temps réel un certain nombre de statistiques, tapis moyen notamment...

A terme, l'appli gérera aussi le balancement automatique des joueurs d'une table à l'autre, de manière à ce qu'il n'y ait pas de déséquilibre entre les différentes tables du tournoi.

Je suis en train de travailler sur cette fonctionnalité. En effet l'algorithme derrière n'est pas évident du tout et je suis en train d'y réfléchir... :sleep:


----------



## Céroce (8 Décembre 2008)

Nebuchad34 a dit:


> désolé j'ai oublié de le préciser mais c une appli leopard car il y du core animation



Alors ajoute ça à ton Info.plist:


```
<key>LSMinimumSystemVersion</key>
<string>10.5.0</string>
```


----------



## Nebuchad34 (9 Décembre 2008)

Une belle mise à jour avec la beta 5.


Pas mal de bugs en moins. (j'en trouve plus à vrai dire...)

Et une belel nouveauté, la gestion partielle des tables.

Partielle car j'ai réussi (avec de l'aide) à répartir de manière homogène et alléatoire les joueurs sur des tables à la capacité définie par l'utilisateur, mais je ne gère pas encore le balancement des joueurs d'une table à l'uatre pour assurer l'équilibre des tables. C'est disons, en chantier ! :afraid:

Poker Manager 1.0 Beta 5


----------



## tatouille (10 Décembre 2008)

ha bah pourtant j'ai quelques piques rouges dans Instruments  un array par exemple


----------



## Nebuchad34 (10 Décembre 2008)

Oulah fallait pas ouvrir instruments 

Je ne me suis pas du tout occupé de l'optimisation pour l'instant. j'essayer d'abord d'implémenter toutes les fonctions.


----------



## eric210766 (22 Décembre 2008)

Dis-moi, tu n'aurais pas les intentions développées dans le film 21 ou Las Végas 21? :rateau:
Au fait, ton appli n'est plus dispo chez Free.


----------



## dmo95 (2 Janvier 2009)

Excellente idée, visiblement j'ai la même démarche que toi, actuellement en pleine lecture du même auteur, j'ai pour projet de réaliser une petite application afin de gérer un tournois de poker...

Rien a redire bonne idée pour débuter, je ne télécharge pas ta version pour éviter d'être influencé.

Juste une petite quéstion, combien de temps il aura fallut du début de la lecture de Aaron, jusqu'à la première version a priori stable et fonctionnelle (sachant que j'ai quelques connaissances en POO, et de C) ??

Merci, et bonne année


----------



## dmo95 (4 Janvier 2009)

J'ai pas pu résister... Après quelques applications basiques développées (exemples du livre), étant surpris des possibilités qu'offre Cocoa, je n'ai pu m'empêcher de tester ton application. 

A première vue je la trouve tout simplement génial !!

Joli boulot


----------



## macnews (5 Janvier 2009)

Erreur 404 malheureusement.

Je serais curieux de voir cette application


----------



## Rez2a (6 Janvier 2009)

http://nebuchad34.free.fr/Applications/PokerManager1.0Beta10.dmg
Le numéro de version a changé et le nom du fichier aussi du coup.


----------



## Lamar (6 Janvier 2009)

C'est dans ces moments là que je regrette de ne rien connaître au poker, à part la valeur relative des "mains" (je ne sais pas si on appelle ça comme ça).

En tout cas bon courage pour le développement de cette appli qui a l'air sympa.


----------



## dmo95 (6 Janvier 2009)

J'avance, j'avance dans mon apprentissage... j'ai motivé un amis également dans mon projet, si tous cela se passe bien on devrait avoir une version avant début Mars ^^

Chut faut pas le dire, mais je vais grandement m'inspirer de Coda, qui je trouve, est un must en terme d'application légère Cocoa !!

Sinon toujours pas de réponse à ma quéstion ?!? (Nebuchad ou autre développeur expérimenté qui serait capable de me donné un ordre de grandeur)


----------



## Céroce (7 Janvier 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Sinon toujours pas de réponse à ma quéstion ?!? (Nebuchad ou autre développeur expérimenté qui serait capable de me donné un ordre de grandeur)



Ça dépend beaucoup des gens, et de leur projet, non ?  
Arrête de te poser des questions, retrousse tes manches et lance toi !
(Mais pour un truc début mars&#8230; revois tes prévisions à la hausse.)


----------



## dmo95 (7 Janvier 2009)

Ok, je sors alors !! 

(Mais nous sommes deux ^^, avec un peu d'XP JAVA... ^^)


----------



## dmo95 (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

En pleine lecture de ce superbe bouquin, je rencontre un problème dans le Chapitre 11 (p. 176) lorsqu'il faut ajouter, sous Interface Builder, une checkbox à la vue...

Impossible de concrétiser la manipulation, pas très commode au début IB !!

Donc mon problème est ni plus ni moins que d'ajouter une checkbox dans une colonne d'une table view, probablement une solution parmi les développeur expérimenté ?


----------



## Warflo (8 Janvier 2009)

Il faut que tu ajoutes une Checkbox cell, et non une checkbox normal.


----------



## dmo95 (9 Janvier 2009)

Merci bien, effectivement ca marche tout de suite mieux !!

J'ai plusieurs autres soucis !?!? Ce n'est pas de tout repos la programmation Cocoa ^^

Je vais faire quelques recherches, et au pire je reviendrais par ici


----------

